# route to spain in winter



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all i am going to the marbella region in december and thinking of going from st jean de luz to burgos madrid la carolina malaga marbella does anyone know if this is a good road and if so any recomended camp sites open in the winter cheers gazz


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Route is ok but you will not find many campsites open in winter.
Have a look here for spanish aires/stopovers
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------

